# Kawasaki FC420V Lawn Mower Engine



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

My John Deere mower has a Kawasaki FC420V engine. It has been sitting all winter with gas with Stabil (wrong thing to do, I know). I've replaced the gas and fuel filter, made sure fuel was going to the carburetor, and cleaned the carb as well as I can with aerosol carb cleaner. The engine never fires when I try to start it. It will run as long as I'm pouring gas into the throat of the carb, but it dies as soon as I stop. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds like something is still blocked in the carb or fuel line.

You may be getting gas to the carb, but not in a sufficient quantity.

I'd drain the tank and blow out the fuel lines if possible, then try some fresh gas with some SeaFoam added

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CCIQzAMwAg


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Sounds like something is still blocked in the carb or fuel line.
> 
> You may be getting gas to the carb, but not in a sufficient quantity.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've already drained the tank, and the lines were dry until I put the new gas in. I know the bowl on the carb is filling, but it's not making it past that point. I think a carb kit would help, as soon as I can find a dealer that carries one.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Jelly in the main jet. It's a real common problem with ethanol gas and equipment that sits.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

foxtrapper said:


> Jelly in the main jet. It's a real common problem with ethanol gas and equipment that sits.


That's what I was thinking. Pulled the jets and cleaned them, but they didn't look bad (I may have washed it out in previous cleanings). Put everything back together and now it won't even run when I pour the gas in. Must have fouled the plug at some point. I'll get back to that when I've got some daylight. 

Did I mention how bad I hate working on small engines?


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

have you pulled the bowl off the carb to make sure the float is dropping down, and the needle is actually comming out of the seat? the nedle might be stuck in the seat, and not letting fuel through


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

michiganfarmer said:


> have you pulled the bowl off the carb to make sure the float is dropping down, and the needle is actually comming out of the seat? the nedle might be stuck in the seat, and not letting fuel through


Thank you. Yes, the float is working. I have now cleaned everything, including the jets. It will fire now, but when it does it is backfiring. The carb has a fuel shut off solenoid (which is working), and the bolt that holds the bowl on has a jet in it. There was an o-ring on that bolt that fell apart when I took it off. I think this may be the problem. 

It is on a John Deere mower, so parts are only available through a dealer, and their price for the carburetor kit is $83. I did manage to find the part number for the o-ring and bought one today ($1). I'll put it on as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I finally got around to putting the o-ring in the carb and the mower fired right up. The right rear tire was flat, so I pumped it up and off I went.

I made one round and the tire was flat again. :grumble:

Filled the tube with green slime and pumped it back up. Made two rounds this time before it went flat again. :bored:

Pumped it up again, and by this time the slime had started working. I managed (with some help from DW on the push mower) to get about 80% done. 

I started smelling belt, and sure enough the mower deck belt had jumped off the idler pulley. I finally managed to get the belt straighted out and back where it belonged and started off again.

I made it about 6 feet and ran out of gas. :grit:

Bought gas and poured it into the tank. Started cutting again and made it about 10 feet before I realized the tire was flat again. :badmood:

The mower is sitting on my floor jack, the rear wheel is off. I finished mowing with the push mower, and now I am wondering if I have the courage to try starting my weed eater. 

:umno: After several moments of careful consideration, I've decided the answer is "no". I've also decided there are entirely too many spark plugs in my possession. I need fewer complications (and a good lawn service).


----------

